# Food Safety News - 03/14/2021 ....Scientists test handheld DNA sequencers for microbial monitoring



## daveomak.fs (Mar 14, 2021)

*Scientists test handheld DNA sequencers for microbial monitoring*
By News Desk on Mar 14, 2021 12:03 am Researchers have evaluated a handheld DNA sequencing device for use in environmental monitoring at food factories. The study, by researchers from the Teagasc food research program and APC Microbiome Ireland’s Science Foundation Ireland Research Centre, tested portable DNA sequencers as a routine microbial monitoring tool in food production facilities. It was funded by the Department of... Continue Reading


*FSMA’s Produce Safety Rule is now available in Chinese and Portuguese*
By News Desk on Mar 14, 2021 12:01 am The Food Safety Modernization Act (FSMA) Produce Safety Rule (PSR) is now available in Chinese and Portuguese, after previously only being available in Spanish and English. The Produce Safety rule established science-based minimum standards for the safe growing, harvesting, packing, and holding of fruits and vegetables grown for human consumption. The congressionally mandated rule is... Continue Reading


----------

